# Moving to Cleveland



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Well Clevlanders, I'm moving up North. Just accepted a job with Eaton and I'll be up there this Friday, possibly Saturday as well, looking at apartments. Anyone want to get together Friday night? I'll mainly be in the Lake county area, but I can travel. I've herfed with Trogdor and JPH down here in Columbus before. 

Let me know!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah buddy! ,,,,,, TONY K's this friday..? if anyone else is interested let me know


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I've already got plans after work on Friday, but I might be able to make it later on. Jeremy, I give you a call to see if you're still there!

Marc


----------



## Velvet Jones (Oct 29, 2006)

JPH said:


> Yeah buddy! ,,,,,, TONY K's this friday..? if anyone else is interested let me know


Tony K's? Should I know about this place?:ss I'm in Willoughby.
Buckeye - we met at last summer's NEOSH at Clancydabulldog's place, I believe you & Parshooter made the trip up.
We'll have to hook up now that you're here on the northcoast.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Heading up to the lake Friday so will miss you guys.

See you sometime soon out here at the Lizard or at SH III in August. Drop me a PM if you have occasion to visit the far west side and we can hook up for a smoke or at least take some time to make fun of Jeremy.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I'm a maybe.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Heading up to the lake Friday so will miss you guys.
> 
> See you sometime soon out here at the Lizard or at SH III in August. Drop me a PM if you have occasion to visit the far west side and we can hook up for a smoke or at least take some time to make fun of Jeremy.


Sounds good Dave, I remember you from LOL last year, but I don't think we actually got to meet. I'll be there again this year (4th one) and I plan on making your shack herf, so if not sooner, I'll see you then!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Velvet Jones said:


> Tony K's? Should I know about this place?:ss I'm in Willoughby.
> Buckeye - we met at last summer's NEOSH at Clancydabulldog's place, I believe you & Parshooter made the trip up.
> We'll have to hook up now that you're here on the northcoast.


We will definitely have to hook up. Willoughby is one of the places I'll be tomorrow looking for apartments.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Heading up to the lake Friday so will miss you guys.
> 
> See you sometime soon out here at the Lizard or at SH III in August. Drop me a PM if you have occasion to visit the far west side and we can hook up for a smoke or at least take some time to make fun of Jeremy.


Lol,

sorry you can't make it.....

if anyone else wants to join us pm me for my # and I'll give you the directions... so far its:

*ME (JPH)
Jack
Marc (later on) Trogdor
Bruisedawg (maybe later on) BOB*


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

I will be in the North ridgeville area next weekend if that is an option for any of you guys :tu:ss


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Good herfing! We even got a good scare when a skunk shuffled by!


----------

